# pesky male



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

help i have 1 pair of lamprologus occilatus proven breeding pair at least before i got them now male is harrasing female and wont give her a minutes peace isnt allowed to even go in her shell. any suggestions?


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

there bond has been broken. put the male in a small plastic cage in the tank for a day or two. the female will get her area and in a shell. then when you release the male back she might be able to hold her own. i have only done this twice but it work both times.
good luck its hard to get bonded pairs the have broken back together


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

They can be fierce so your concern is warranted, my little guy even attacks my hand while im cleaning.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

arent shellis great!!! i think so :fish:


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks furcifer by plastic cage do mean like a plastic live bearer trap floated in the tank?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

this is what i do, very similar to fucifers idea but mine putting the female in.
its worked for me(twice) put the female near the male(female is in the container) and leave her for 2-3days. the male will attack the container but will soon calm down after. then you release her into the tank and hopefully they will get along. i did this before they spawned


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

so wha tkind of container/ like a livebearer breeder trap?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i just use a big clear container with holes  
its cheap and easy to make!


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

will i built some caves out of slate and rocks between the 2 shells now the yare getting along great he swims around and doesnt bother and she doesnt hide behind the sponge filter anymore shes spending time in and around her shell again whats more now i see something inside the shell on top eggs? not 100% sure but i think she spawned altough doesnt look like very many how many little ones do the yhave the lamprologus occies?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

my guys had anywhere from 30-50 fry. 
i have a ton of fry in my tank right now.


----------

